# Configurazione del Kernel

## ænigma

Salve a tutti, avevo una domanda riguardo la configurazione del kernel con genkernel: in /etc/genkernel.conf ho impostato "make oldconfig=yes", quando dovrò ricompilare il nuovo kernel con genkernel --install all, avrò di default la vecchia configurazione di menuconfig ench'essa impostata=yes? Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## xdarma

Non mi è chiara la domanda, comunque: la configurazione di genkernel dovrebbe rimanere sempre la stessa anche con il nuovo kernel.

Se la domanda era sulla configurazione del kernel (non di genkernel) credo tu debba istruire genkernel con il flag "--kernel-config=/etc/kernels/configurazione-kernel-precedente" oppure copi la configurazione del vecchio kernel nella directory del nuovo kernel, rinominandola ".config" e genkernel (configurato con OLDCONFIG="yes") dovrebbe usarla anche senza opzioni specifiche.

Spero di aver capito il problema e di non aver detto stupidaggini. ;-)

----------

## ænigma

Grazie xdarma, scusa se non sono stato chiaro, ma volevo solo sapere se genkernel mi manteneva la vecchia configurazione del kernel avendo OLDCONFIG=yes e se non dovevo reimpostare ogni volta menuconfig. :-)

----------

## ilnanny

si ma ti conviene salvare la configurazione esistente in una cartella ,es /root (così non la vai a toccare da utente normale) e recuperarla quando aggiorni il kernel .tipo:

*salvi la configurazione esistente in /root:

```

gunzip /proc/config.gz -c > /root/config; cp /root/config /root/config-$(uname -r)

```

*recuperi il file di configurazione e lo dai in pasto a genkernel :

```

genkernel --makeopts=-jx  --kernel-config=/root/config all

```

dove -jx stà per il tuo numero di processori naturalmente .

----------

## sabayonino

con

```
# genkernel --save-config [...]
```

la salva in /etc/kernels

poi la puoi richiamare/modificare e (ri)salvare 

```
# genkernel --save-config --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/<la_conf_ineteressata> ...
```

Comuqnue nella configurazionedi genkernel :

```
# Save the new configuration in /etc/kernels upon

# successfull compilation

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"
```

impostando su "yes" te la salva in automatico

Se si ha la neccessità di eseguire menuconfig ogni volta , in /etc/genkernel.conf  :

```
# Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?

MENUCONFIG="no"

```

Oppure

```
# Run 'make nconfig' (ncurses 'menuconfig') before compiling this kernel?

NCONFIG="no"
```

Impostare  yes|no

----------

## ænigma

Grazie gente, ogni volta faccio tesoro dei vostri consigli, magari le mie domande vi sembrano banali, ma sto solo cercando di capire bene come funziona Gentoo. Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Grazie gente, ogni volta faccio tesoro dei vostri consigli, magari le mie domande vi sembrano banali, ma sto solo cercando di capire bene come funziona Gentoo. Grazie.

 

Non esistono domande imbarazzanti, bensì risposte imbarazzanti. - Oscar Wilde

----------

